# What do I need to carry with ride?



## Rickvette (Feb 13, 2008)

Hi to all - haven't ridden a bike for 40 something years and now I have just purchased a Trek 1600. Bought at a LBS. What I would like to know is: What do I need to carry with me for any trouble that might arise? Is there a bag of useful tools that should be carried on all rides? Tires, tubes etc.? Any help would be appreciated. I live in the Northeast and it's starting to warm up. I am really looking forward to this.


----------



## andyaa (Mar 5, 2008)

I read somewhere that you only need to carry a cell phone and credit card. That will get you through just about any problem. But having said that, I would say the most common problem you will face is a flat. So take a spare tube, patch kit, tire changing tools and either a small pump or CO2. I would also recommend a set of allen wrenches, a multi tool is good. This way you can adjust seat height, angle, or something as needed during the ride. I always take my wallet with drivers license, credit card and some cash. And don't forget the cell phone.


----------



## Keeping up with Junior (Feb 27, 2003)

*Needs*

The most important thing is the knowledge to use what you pack. As you look through my list and those of others figure out what you don't understand and have someone teach you. If you have never changed a tube then practice at home where you can wash your hands afterwards and wont have a long walk if you dont do it right. Lacking experience it is a good idea to carry two tubes as well as a real pump (see other threads for this debate) that you can inflate your tire with to a rideable pressure.

In jersey pocket or a seat bag:
Long stemmed tube (wrapped in Tyvek which protects tube and serves as a boot)
Tyvek for a boot (use an USPS mailing envelope to go fast like Lance)
Allen wrench tool that fits the bolts on my bike (scavenged from a multipurpose repair kit)
Screw on valve extender
Small knife/screwdriver/spoke wrench combo about the size of a house key
House key (with notch cut for use as a spoke wrench)
Tire levers
Park patch kit
Zip ties (you would be amazed what you can do with a couple of zip ties)
CO2 cartridge and microflate (add a mini pump if not riding with a group)
$10 and two quarters
Quick link from a retired SRAM chain
ID with emergency contacts that could actually be reached while on a ride (my wife is usually riding too so she is not a good contact to list).

For longer, more remote rides I may add a little extra such as an extra tube or frame pump.

Tandem - For the tandem I add a full size frame pump, an extra tube, a pin spanner for the eccentric and a chain tool. Make sure your spouse (who is on the bike) is not the only emergency contact you have listed.

Most important is a well maintained bike along with the *knowledge of how to use the tools you pack* and be creative (ie wrapping a broken shifter cable around a water bottle bolt). My favorite thing is to go through someones bag with them and ask them if this tool fits anything on their bike or if they know how to use the tool. For instance does someone even know how which way to turn a spoke wrench? If the wheel is only a little out of true just open the brake calipers - if it is way out of true you kind of need to know what you are doing. If it is just a broken spoke tie it to an ajoining spoke with a zip tie until you get to the shop.

Most multi tools have way too much useless crap. Don't buy one of those boat anchors. Instead get one or two allen keys and some sort of small screwdriver. I would guess about half the stuff on a multi tool would not even fit any component on your bike. The other option is to take a multi tool and modify it, removing useless items.



andyaa said:


> I read somewhere that you only need to carry a cell phone and credit card...


Just because someone wrote it does not make it accurate.


----------



## fflyr (May 18, 2007)

This doesn't directly answer your what do I "need" question but I can tell you what I carry.

A spare tube, CO2 inflator and a Topeak Hexus 16 multi tool. It all fits in a Timbuk2 small seat bag. I don't like the look of a huge bag hanging off the back.
I have my phone and any snacks in the pockets of my jersey.

I would imagine it depends on where and who you are riding with. If you are with a group, it is likely someone will have tools and maybe a spare CO2 charge. You would need a spare tube and a pump of some sort at a least, I would think.
I usually ride alone so I carry the minimum amount of tools, etc I think I would need to get back. 

This has worked out so far.


----------



## lawrence (May 17, 2005)

seat bag, spare tube, frame pump, 2 flat repair patch kits (glue and glueless), piece of a tyvex envelope for a boot, duct tape, tire levers, a multi tool that has all the tools that fit the nuts, bolts, screws on your bike and preferably with a spoke wrench and a chain tool, shraeder/presta valve converter, pen, money, sunglasses, water bottle or two, map of the area, cyclometer or watch, cell phone with a programmed contact #, luggage ID tag attached to the seat bag with an emergency contact # and medical information, allergies, etc., packet of GU energy/gel supplement for emergencies, energy protein/carb bar, aspirin for someone having a heart attack, rain poncho, flashing rear red light, small squeeze bottle of soap to wash your hands if you need a repair, sun screen

I put a multi tool with a spoke wrench and a chain breaker in the above list. Though you may not know how to use these tools, another rider with you or riding by may know how to use these tools. I break a chain once a year and I use the chain tool to take out a link so I can get up and running again. I actually carry a few spare links and I put in the # of links that I take out so I can continue to use the chain for a while longer.


----------



## Rickvette (Feb 13, 2008)

*Wow*

Thanks for the responses. I suppose to me this seems like a lot to carry but most of what you are talking about are small and easily put into one bag under the seat. It's just when someone starts listing everything, it seems like quite a bit to take on a ride. I suppose it's like the Boy Scouts - Be Prepared!


----------



## Akirasho (Jan 27, 2004)

... bicycles are prone to obeying Murphy's Law... but I'll admit that in retrospect, it's possible to be... too prepared...

Carry things that reflect your ride conditions and personal needs... most often, as mentioned, a pump (or other inflation device), patch kit and tire irons are most often needed and used. If you're on an epic ride (unsupported touring), you might need far more gear (touring away from civilization).


----------



## iliveonnitro (Feb 19, 2006)

Luck is all you "need" 

You probably _should _carry, at the bare minimum, a cell phone, cash, tube & patch kit, tire levers, and some kind of pump


----------



## andyaa (Mar 5, 2008)

I just bought one of these to go along with my new bike. It comes with some of the most necessary tools.

http://www.topeak.com/products/detail/46


----------



## Rickvette (Feb 13, 2008)

That looks like a good idea - I'll check it out. Thanks.


----------



## JimmyORCA (Mar 18, 2008)

andyaa said:


> I just bought one of these to go along with my new bike. It comes with some of the most necessary tools.
> 
> http://www.topeak.com/products/detail/46


Have to be careful when using this bag, for my MTB seat it works great but for my road bike carbon seat it will not clamp on the bottom rails.

Jim


----------



## smartyiak (Sep 28, 2005)

*It's funny you should ask*

I took a half day from work so I could ride. I just got back from a 20mi ride home on a flat tire. I would suggest either a mini-pump OR if you were unlike me (and smart), you would make sure your CO2 cartridges were THREADED and not UNTHREADED (DAMMIT YOU'RE STOOPID!!!).


----------



## JimmyORCA (Mar 18, 2008)

I just ordered a few of these to use and to give to a few bike buddies. Have not received them yet but looks like it can save some space.
Jim








https://www.bicyclebuys.com/item/0100057 on sale too!!!


----------



## jconn (Oct 3, 2006)

All great tips... the 2 most important things I've learned over the years (20+) are:

A) make sure your spare tube is protected in your seat bag (seen so many people pull one out, only to find something had rubbed a hole in it)

B) bring a chain tool - you break many things on a bike and limp home... a chain is not one of them


----------



## Rickvette (Feb 13, 2008)

That's the thing - I don't want to go out for a long ride and get stuck with a problem I can't handle. I would rather be prepared. I am taking all this information and I will be putting something together before the ride. Thanks again for all the info.


----------



## Medicman55 (Mar 19, 2008)

I haven't been going very far, so I usually only carry my cell phone and my license. I'm never too far out where I can't call.


----------



## fakeplastic (Aug 5, 2006)

i also decided to throw in two little knog frog LED lights (one red and one white) in case i'm out later than expected (in the dark). wouldn't use these lights every day but they work well in a pinch.

http://www.pricepoint.com/detail/15...tials/Knog-Frog-Light---Single-Microlight.htm


----------



## ZoSoSwiM (Mar 7, 2008)

Last year when I first got my road bike I didn't have any jerseys.. Well I still don't but I'll be getting a few this season. I've always rode my mountain bike with my Camel Bak so tools and supplies were always there. I don't like saddle bags.. I like the least amount of stuff hanging off my bike.. so I was like.. Hmm.. I'll get a waist belt pack and put some stuff in there. (Yes I know.. Dork) But hey.. it worked. This year I'll have everything in my jersey pockets.. Anyhow here is what I ride with..

Spare tube
Patch kit with lots of patches and glue
Tire levers
Crank Brothers multi19 (love this tool has everything I need)
Co2 and air gun (4 big Co2's)
10$ and some quarters
I hide my keys at home
I usually carry my ID... I should prolly get an accident ID for riding..
I might add a powerbar or something if it's a longer ride..


----------



## ewitz (Sep 11, 2002)

Tube, Mini Pump, Tire Lever, and a few dollars.

All fit in your jersey pocket.

100% effective 99% of the time.

Something with your name and emergency contact is good. Attach it to your person not your bike. Pet stores will engrave it on a dog tag that you can attach to a key ring with your house key. This way you have a key dedicated for riding that you can keep with the above mentioned items. Boots can be made from the innertube you are replacing.


----------



## rkb (Apr 4, 2007)

*Knowledge*

Learn about your bike. Knowing how easily your tires go on or off will determine if you need tire levers. On this topic, as others have said- practice changing your tires and using your CO2 filler. Sure you'll blow through a few bottles of CO2 in your front yard, but you will learn at home before you hit the road. IMO the best CO2 fillers are the ones that are just the head and you screw in the threaded bottle, rather that he ones where there is a neat looking plastic case that the bottle fits in. Hint-after a ride that you replaced the tube and filled the new one up with CO2, let the CO2 out and refill with your floor pump. Reason is two things- first the CO2 most likely did not fill the tire up to a standard riding pressure and second over the course of a few days the CO2 will leak out of the tires faster than air.

If you get a flat, before placing the tube back in the tire inspect the tire for the reason for the puncture. It's a crappy day to fill up the new tube only to hear that hissing sound again. 

Take the rear wheel off, put it back on and repeat till your are comfortable with remounting the chain on the cassette.

Tire boots- These are heavy plastic or paper liners to put inside a damaged tire. Use them when you have a hole in the sidewall or tread that is big enough that when the tube is inflated it causes the tire to bulge. Park Tool makes them and a crisp US dollar bill will work great as well. If you get the Park boots cut them in thirds as they are pretty large for road tires and put a couple in your seatbag. Remember when you get back that you may have to replace a tire that was damage enough to require a boot.

Figure out what size your seatpost and stem bolts are and find a multi tool that includes these. One of those do everything multi tools will take up too much space and add too much weight. Get only what you need.

Beyond that a small bag with a couple Tylenol or ibuprofen, a power bar, 10 dollars, cell phone and an ID card.


----------



## Ray Dockrey (Aug 28, 2005)

Here is what I carry:

Tube 
CO2 with two spare cartridges (in case of a mess up)
Two Tire levers (my tires are a you know what to put on)
Multi-Tool
Presta to Schraeder valve adapter (in case somebody needs one)

In my jersey I carry my wallet, cell phone and keys. I always make sure I have money and that way I can use a bill if I need a tire boot.


----------



## MerlinAma (Oct 11, 2005)

Keeping up with Junior said:


> ............
> House key (with notch cut for use as a spoke wrench)
> .......


First time I've ever heard of this.

Excellent idea!


----------



## Rickvette (Feb 13, 2008)

This is why people join forums. There are so many fine, knowledgable people with very helpful information. Thanks to all.


----------



## rkj__ (Mar 21, 2007)

On my road bike, currently all i have is:

tube, CO2, 5mm hex key, tire levers.

I carry more stuff on my MTB:

tube, CO2, mini pump, chain tool, sram powerlink, patch kit, whistle, bandaids, zip ties.


----------



## tjjm36m3 (Mar 4, 2008)

Here's what I been carrying for many years and seems to work fine:

In seat bag I have TopPeak multi tool, one CO2 screw-on cartridge and one small attachment head, driver's license, one credit card, house key, and a copy of my drivers license with insurance card and personal emergency contact numbers on the back.

In jersey back pockets, I have one tube in original box and cell phone. I also placed two tire levers in tube box. The tube box seems to work best if placed in the middle pocket as it prevents my jersey from constantly riding up.

Of course I don't get many flats. I use armadillo brand tires from Specialized. They are not the best tires available as they are heavy and road feel is quite lousy. The only couple of times I had flats on them were from a sharp, heavy staple and a nail. But they never got pinch flats or from riding over broken glass. These tires are good protectors from flats, but, again, they are lousy in terms of riding quality and weight; guess there are always trade offs.


----------



## shanabit (Jul 16, 2007)

All the stuff suggested and I ALWAYS CARRY TWO CANS OF HAULT pepper spray for my little friends that like to bite me. One is under my seat on the post attached to the velcroed from the saddle bag, the other is hooked on my brake wire.


----------



## Rickvette (Feb 13, 2008)

I have read all the suggestions and decieded to carry a CO2 Blackburn, spare tube and a couple of patches. What I didn't realize was how powerful the CO2 can be. I got a flat the other day, got the tube out and placed the new tube in. Put the CO2 on the valve and pressed. WRONG!!!! Blew the new tube right out. Now I was stuck. Got on the cell and called for help.
I went to the lbs where I bought the bike and talked to one of the guys there. He said I probably should have a hand pump to get the tire up to about 20 lbs., then gently put the CO2 in. Do short bursts to start he said. I have now added a small hand pump to the mix. I do feel more comfortable out there now after having gone through this. I am leaning.


----------



## rochrunner (Jul 11, 2006)

I find that the older I get, the more stuff I feel like I've gotta have since I keep adding to my must-have list. As a result, I think about taking a rain jacket along even though no rain is forecast for days because there was that one time that I got caught in a downpour, and so on.

So now I'm trying to get myself back down to the basics, which is exactly what most of you have listed in this post. Thanks!


----------



## asnpcwiz (Feb 19, 2008)

JimmyORCA said:


> I just ordered a few of these to use and to give to a few bike buddies. Have not received them yet but looks like it can save some space.
> Jim
> 
> 
> ...


This looks pretty neat. Any idea how good it is, or if it comes with anything to mount to the bike?


----------



## Rickvette (Feb 13, 2008)

I bought that tool in the picture. That's what I used to remove the old tube and blow up the new. The problem was I tried to put too much CO2 in too fast. I will do it slower the next time. It seems to have what I need so far. It dosen't come with anything to attach to the frame. I just leave it in the bag under the seat.


----------

